# Midwest Rabbit Rescue needs some help



## Haley (Aug 26, 2007)

I got a call today fromMidwest asking me to help get a mom lop and her 7 babies from a woman near Lansing. Apparently the woman's daughter's boyfriend had bred the girl bunny to a boy and set the boy loose. The woman was able to get the lop and the babies but had no clue how to care for them (long story but her daughter was hospitalized and the boyfriend was talking about cooking them). 

So I now have the mom and her 7 beautiful babies. I have 16 bunnies in my house :shock:until they can make room at the shelter (hopefully next weekend). They have over 130 bunnies right now and adoptions are few and far between. 

If anyone is interested these babies will be up for adoption in the next few weeks when they are weaned (they are about 6 weeks). 

Or if anyone would like to make a donation it would help so much. All 8 of these bunnies need to be spayed and neutered asap. www.rabbitrr.org

Heres some pics of mom and the babies getting settled in:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness... I want the mama and the baby in the second picture right in the front!:inlove:I'm so glad you got them in your care and I hope they all find wonderful homes.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh Haley - they are adorable.

How can you stand so much cuteness overload?

Peg


----------



## Spring (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh I'm so jealous!

I would so take a couple and mom if I was closer.. I just love the little black helicopter eared guy!  

I hope these babies find homes, they'll make lots of people happy!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 26, 2007)

What cuties!!

I adore the one in the front in the second picture!

I hope they find great homes


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 26, 2007)

16 bunnies!!!!! OMG! How do you have time to eat and sleep? That's so labor intensive. Bless you for taking in these babies. The mom is gorgeous, simply gorgeous.

Hey if you have an address for the worthless piece ofsubhuman slime who bred her and dumped the other rabbit, let me know. I have the urge to be a 'hit woman' when I grow up.I could easily practice on this guy.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow...16...you're so amazing, Haley. I wish I could send you a huge SOMETHING to show you how wonderful you are for doing as much as you are for these amazing sweeties we call bunnies. I hope to soon have a home big enough to accomodate and help so many babies...

MAJOR hugs to you (and your husband!)

Rosie*


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

OMG! Maybe I can convince Rob we need a moo cow.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 26, 2007)

oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how cute, i love momma, and i love all the babies, who couldnt. And love those helicopter ears,lol. Good luck finding homes for them


----------



## Butterfinger (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh....my...god  I am just in LOVE with all of them (Especially the mama and the baby in the front of the second picture) :inlove:


I hope they get wonderful homes!


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh man Haley haha, sorry you have been taken over bybuns!! You know this is NOT GOOD right? Cause I am going to go into the shelter next Monday, and there they will be. And I will feed them and pet them and take them home, haha.

Still no more buns til I get a bigger place, you know how Ozzy was with other buns...

BUT I probably will get more when I have a house, I know those babies won't be at the shelter long.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2007)

No one warned me- baby bunnies are sooo messy!! 

I had to babysit overnight last night so I just got home and the living room is just a complete mess. They were only here for less than 24 hours and there was poop,pee, wet food everywhere!! Then I let them out to run and that was a huge mistake. They were bouncing all over the place and getting into everything (which did not make Max 2.0 and Nigel happy.

Luckily I only have them till Friday or Saturday. Are you working both days this weekend Julia? You have to meet them, theyre so cute!

And the mom is so pretty but so scared. I feel so bad for her 

So anyone want one? You can come get them all right now


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> No one warned me- baby bunnies are sooo messy!!
> 
> I had to babysit overnight last night so I just got home and the living room is just a complete mess. They were only here for less than 24 hours and there was poop,pee, wet food everywhere!! Then I let them out to run and that was a huge mistake. They were bouncing all over the place and getting into everything



:laugh:Those are baby bunnies for you. While I miss the cuteness... I don't miss the antics, always on your toes with baby bunnies!

I seriously want the momma... :sad:


----------



## myLoki (Aug 26, 2007)

I want the one in the 6th pictures. I've named him Camael. GIVE HIM!:tantrum:



t.:biggrin2:


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd take them all if I had the space! They are beautiful. Surprisingly, the one I love most is the momma 

Good luck


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

*Thats my moo cow.His or her name is Brennen.*

*Haley wrote: *


>


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness Haley. What a work load:shock:. You are so incredibly awesome for taking these guys in:hug:.

I just love the momma, she's gorgeous! That's too bad the shelter is so full.

I hope they all get great homes. I'll see about making a donation for them too.


----------



## myLoki (Aug 26, 2007)

*No! :nonono:That's Camael! I'll throw down with you! :muscleman:




t.:heartbeat:


JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Thats my moo cow.His or her name is Brennen.*
> 
> *Haley wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

*Nope I want the broken black.*

*myLoki wrote: *


> *No! :nonono:That's Camael! I'll throw down with you! :muscleman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## myLoki (Aug 26, 2007)

*Oh alright. But only because you're closer and would give him/her a great home. 

t.

JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Nope I want the broken black.*
> 
> *myLoki wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2007)

haha that one is actually one of the friendliest too!

MBB, the mom reminds me a little of Reese (her colors) shes so pretty!


----------



## MsBinky (Aug 26, 2007)

I am in love with Reese so it explains why I love this gal


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 26, 2007)

Actually Spring and I were just discussing last night how much she reminded me of Reese. And that was just after talking about how cute the videos of Reese were and that is probably why I want her so much! I alsohave a soft spot for those others would likely overlook because of not being the friendliest, so that just makes her harder to resist.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 26, 2007)

*6mnths you 6mnths me?*

*myLoki wrote: *


> *Oh alright. But only because you're closer and would give him/her a great home.
> 
> t.
> 
> ...


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow Haley ..thats great of you to take them..they are really really cute!
The mom looks like my Babette .. and one of the babies looks just like EmmaLee
I would think the shelter mayhave less trouble adopting outthese cuties than maybe some of the plainer bunnies. I feel sorry for ALL of them especially the plainer bunnies.


----------



## NZminilops (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh god, this thread was a shock! That bunny looks just like Annabell. I burst into tears when I saw it.

Annabell:










I miss her so much, and have no idea if she is ok or not.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2007)

Annabelle is gorgeous, and she does look just like one or two of the babies. 

I wish you were closer, Michelle


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 27, 2007)

Haley I work Friday and Saturday. Depending on when you bring them maybe I can give you a hand. I'm going there tomorrow, need me to start making room.......hahaha. I wish you went Monday mornings too, half the time I'm alone

I want a baby so bad. My buns would hate me though.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 27, 2007)

Haley, remember the pictures from our web pages of the SRR youngens?

Most pics werecropped to remove the fertilizer-producing capabilities of 2 week, 4 week, six week, 8 week old bunnies... Thank Heavens our dirtdevil vac sucked up the mini poos every day! I was ecstatic to see some 2 week old kids using the litter pan. Hooray, hooray. Aaaahhh, what's all this over here?? It took quite a few more weeks before that became routine and habit.

You don't know messy until they live ontwo layers of rugs, on top of a tarp,in your bedroom. Nothing beats the cuteness & messiness, of baby bunnies!

Bright side: Be Grateful they are poo'ing, peeing maniacs. Meaning digestive things are up to par. YAY. Healthyplumbing. 
 
Am thinking of you, foster gran'ma Julie


seniorcats: I hear you. How could somebody threaten to cook? sbhmn slme.

{{ Good thing there are caring folks like Haley and others to accept these innocent beings. }}


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 27, 2007)

:great:A huge round of applause for Haley! You aregiving thehelp to rabbitsthat can't be bought at any price.


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2007)

Aww thanks guys. Its been a draining week so far and its only Tuesday! Its not helping that I start school tomorrow. 

So the lady who surrendered told me the babies were about 6 weeks. She also said they were born at the end of June (she was dumb so maybe she couldnt count?) I looked at my calendar and even if they were born the last day of June that makes them 8 weeks this week. 

One tried to nurse the other night and mom got angry. She was humping another. I had planned to separate them but she hasnt done it since. I know they need to be separated this week but Im thinking I may wait until they get to the shelter. Im just not sure, maybe it would be less stressful to separate them now?

I just feel bad for mom, she loves those babies and I hate to take them away from her.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2007)

I would hate to make that choice. 

The babies I got are 8wks old, though we didn't get Mama. They kept her. :grumpy:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 30, 2007)

No, not stressful at all. Best of luck with determining their genders at that tender age. They can fool ya!!

There was dominance humping going on with our rescued batch of babies also, Haley. We separated them and found out later we mis-calculated a couple genders! By then they were past the ability to impregnate the opposite sex.
We knew by 7-8 weeks we wouldn't be able to handle more surprise births. Our moms were actually relieved and did fine. With Cuddles' babies, 7 hungry monsters were chasing her down to nurse and she did her best to to avoid being the milk machine.

I cared for a mother who conceived at 5 months and gave birth on 12/25.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 30, 2007)

Yah, by 7 weeks we had plenty of dominance humping and or scrapping from the 9 in Marietta's bunch.


----------



## Haley (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info Julie.

I ended up separating them last night. I put mom in a cage that sits up next to the babies' pen so they can see and smell eachother. And I let her out for a while yesterday and today so she could see them from outside the pen. They all seem to be doing ok.


----------



## Evey (Aug 30, 2007)

Haley!! I want a black and white loppy baby so bad!!!!!!!!! is one a male?? 

I'd really love one!


----------



## Evey (Aug 30, 2007)

so I looked at the pics even more, and I'm very serious about taking a baby, Haley! Call me when you get this, please :0)


----------



## iluvmybuns (Aug 31, 2007)

If you need any help let me know, I'm off Monday


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2007)

I feel like Im going to pass out. I went down to the shelter around 3:00 and am just getting home now at 10:00.

Its hard to not feel depressed when I leave there. Everyone is doing so much to care for all these bunnies and keep the place clean, but with ~140 theres just no way to keep up. The flies are the worst. 

Seeing Latte look at me like she wants out of there- I just want to cry 

Mom and babies are safe and sound though. 

PS. Julia, did you see those two dutch buns in the office room that look just like my Basil and Max? Like exactly..I almost brought them home.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Didn't you used to foster a Latte? Or am I thinking of another rabbit of someone else's?

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Seeing Latte look at me like she wants out of there- I just want to cry


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, she and her sisterMocha were here for 3 months. It was hard to let her go- and its even harder knowing shes been there for 4 months and hasnt been adopted.


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh man....I don't think I could leave one in a shelter if I'd fostered it for a while. Poor baby....I wish I could adopt her or something....that has GOT to be tough for you....

Peg*

Haley wrote: *


> Yeah, she and her sisterMocha were here for 3 months. It was hard to let her go- and its even harder knowing shes been there for 4 months and hasnt been adopted.


----------



## iluvmybuns (Sep 1, 2007)

That must be roughI get sad everytime I see Del cause he looks EXACTLY like Ozzy and I feel so bad for him with his little messed up eye.

I am going on Monday for sure so I'll get to see all the babies. I'm glad you were able to bring them there already. At least you didn't have to have your own shelter any longer...


Oh and yes I did see that. I figured you HAD brought them home already.....

I want Del so bad.


----------



## katt (Sep 6, 2007)

oh man, i wish i was closer to midwest to at least go help out.

i also wish i had the time, and energy to take a few in as fosters, but with herman being sick (not getting any better, but getting worse) and the bills from that, i just can't handle it!


----------

